# 'Tell me you love me'



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

It was a show on HBO it was cancelled after only one season. Has anyone seen it? Any good?

I'm a bit sad now that Masters of Sex is over til next year so i'm looking for another "spicy" show for hubby and I. We're currently watching 'Outrageous fortune',i like it but it's not spicy enough.

We like spice but we're not much into porn which is why i'm asking if any one has seen it. I know there nudity and sex, thats all good, but how graphic is it?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Haven't seen that one but if you get Netflix I'd recommend the Starz series Spartacus. It was very violent and a bit of soft core porn but also had a great plot and fabulous dialogue. Hb and I watched it from start to finish and couldn't wait for each episode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Haven't seen that one but if you get Netflix I'd recommend the Starz series Spartacus. It was very violent and a bit of soft core porn but also had a great plot and fabulous dialogue. Hb and I watched it from start to finish and couldn't wait for each episode.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

VixNz said:


> Thank you for the recommendation!


It has lots of well spoken hot men for your viewing pleasure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

not only do i recall that show but i also downloaded it, very good show and spicy...its great for starting conversations as well.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Californication can be spicy at times. 

My favorite scene is where after Runkle gets divorced that he actually starts dating a porn star and she teaches him how to last longer in bead.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Xenote said:


> not only do i recall that show but i also downloaded it, very good show and spicy...its great for starting conversations as well.


I'm pretty picky...I like hot and spicy but. not to hardcore, my ex husband really put me off porn, even nudity in movies and shows and things.
I'm getting more comfortable with it tho.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with mantle, it was certainly not hardcore, and sex in the show was part of the plot and not just a add in....the story line (from what i recall it has been years) was very good and just about everyone in a relationship to can relate to parts of it.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

I laughed so hard at the sex scene in Spartacus where one spouse is calmly talking to the other spouse while f*cking a third party, all the while eating grapes or something. No heavy breathing, no look of pleasure, just f*ucking movements.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

"Togetherness" on HBO is pretty well done, very nuanced and subtle. I like that. W says I remind her of the Mark Duplass character, which I'm not sure how I feel about.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks so much guys for all the ideas and recommendations!


----------

